
Ask HN: Good (cross-platform) book management software? - rasulkireev
My current book reading workflow is:<p>1) Keep PDFs, EPUBs, etc., in Google Drive (moving into Kindle as needed) 
2) Make notes&#x2F;highlights in Kindle 
3) Parse clippings.txt 
4) Save in Joplin (Second Brain)<p>I am looking to step up my game in steps 1, 2 and 3.<p>Anyone knows a solution which would allow me to: 
* manage my book and document collection 
* make notes, annotations, and highlights 
* parse clippings.txt from Kindle<p>Looked at Calibre and Polar. Happy to do further digging, but there must be a good all-in-one solution.<p>Thanks!
======
catacombs
Calibre is what you're looking for. It works on MacOS, Linux, and Windows and
does most of what you're looking for. You'll be hard-pressed to find something
just as good that's free.

------
pipiscrew
for windows, there is also
[https://www.kindlian.com/](https://www.kindlian.com/)

